# another fatality



## ibanez_freak (Aug 20, 2005)

I can't believe it! My c.gemmatus has just died for some reason. I have raised it since L2 or so and it was now sub-adult but I can't understand why it died since I didn't change any thing like humidity or heat. And the food was decent like generally crickets but some times moths, flies etc. but I don't think the out door bugs did it since no one uses insecticides around and this mantis ate them fine before so they aren't poisonous.

Is this normal? There has been a heat wave but the tanks havn't really gone up in temp much so don't know what caused it. I got another one but I don't want that to die too. so if any one can help please do.

Thank you. Cameron.


----------

